# Trainwreck x Kush



## kasgrow (Jan 10, 2008)

I decided I would finally start a grow journal. I am a long time grower but have never taken the time to document a grow before.




Bag seed from medical bud
I have grown this seed before so I know they grow nice plants.
They have been in the fridge for about 2 years.



Three seeds in plain water adjusted ph of 6.1 in a harvey's glass (don't tell them) I have left enough $ in their slot machines anyways.
01/07/08






Covered glass with a paper towel and placed on a shelf above a 250 watt metal halide( yeah I know dangerous but it works).



Seeds cracked and two showed tails on 01/09/08 so I placed them in these cubes. I am not sure what hey are made of because they were a free sample a year ago from my hydro store. I have never used them before so I thought I would give them a try. Later the plants will go into dwc.



Seeds tucked in and watered under 250 watt metal halide. I didn't want the them to get lonely so put them near my girls.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking good man...Good luck!


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

lookin grat bro glad to see u make a journal ill be keepin a eye on this grow good luck









HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

i got seeded "cheese". what did you pay for that 3.5?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Everything sounds great.  Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. :aok: *


----------



## thestandard (Jan 11, 2008)

I have wanted to see trainwreck grown out for a while. Good luck, I'll be watching.


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the green mojo.
As you can see it is working. 







One seed poked it's head up and another is about to.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 12, 2008)

your gonna love that train wreck good luck on the grow


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 12, 2008)

there looking good


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 15, 2008)

Two seedlings left of the three. 
The third one had tied itself in a knot. 
Being the caring dad I am I tried to untie it but only managed to tear it's poor head off, oops.
I decided to try a little experiment with the two remaining seedlings. 




Here are the babies before I mess with them.



I decided to take the cubes off of the seedlings.



Close up of roots.



Seedling in large 2" neoprene insert.



The smaller seedling was too small to use a large insert so I put it in
a small 2" insert from my cloner. Here are the two inserts side by side.



The larger seedling in dwc with some other seedlings.



The smaller seedling in my aero cloner alongside 10 day old aurora indica clones.



My veg and mom area.
The dwc has 250 watt metal halide 12" above it.
The aero cloner has two 24" flouro tubes laying directly on the dome. 6" above seedling.  I only have the dome on to hold the light. I leave it on until the clones touch the top and then take them out. They will go into flower in a flood and drain sog under 1000 watt metal halide.  When the seedling is large enough I will put it in dwc. I want to see if the smaller seedling grows faster than the other in dwc.


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are the two seedlings one week later. 
The one on the left was the smaller one put into the aero cloner.
The one on the right was larger to begin with and put in dwc.











They seem to be growing at about the same pace.
I just put the smaller one in a larger insert and put in the same bucket as the other. They are both about a foot below a 250 watt mh.


----------



## dmack (Jan 22, 2008)

ill be keeping an eye out for these babies. i cant wait to see them flower. I cant wait for my new seeds now.


----------



## kasgrow (Jan 22, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i got seeded "cheese". what did you pay for that 3.5?


 
I paid about 45$ an eigth in hayward in o4. That co op and a bunch of others have been shut down since then. It was a good place to try out different strains without growing them out and for getting clones.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 12, 2008)

I finally got around to taking some more pictures. The smaller seedling is still a runt but doing good. Both plants have the light green color from the trainwreck.


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 12, 2008)

The ph is now at 5.5
700 ppm


----------



## headband (Feb 12, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I paid about 45$ an eigth in hayward in o4. That co op and a bunch of others have been shut down since then. It was a good place to try out different strains without growing them out and for getting clones.


nice mee too, helping hands s.b. they got shut down, but re-opened same with a few others...


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 2, 2008)

I took some update pics. Both plants are looking good but one is much larger than the other. The larger one looks like the trainwreck pheno with light green color.  The small one looks more like a kush with darker color. Both of them have super tight internode spacing.
They have the tightest spacing I have seen in any plants. As soon as they are large enough I will be cloning them. 



The larger of the two plants.



The smaller one.


The larger plant dwarfs the smaller one to the right.


The veg area is getting pretty full with a bunch of seedlings moving in.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Damn do these ladies grow fast. Maybe that's why they call it weed.   Everything is looking great and your doing one hell of a nice job i must say. Keep it up as we all know it pays off in the end.  *


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 16, 2008)

I finally got around to taking some pictures and posting. I have been busy building a new room for my girls in flower. The room is larger and insulated. I upgraded to a 1000 watt hps from a 600 hps. I will be using both soon. I put the larger plant into flowering after taking clones. The smaller plant is still in veg. Luckily the large plant is a female and a good looking one at that. 



One month into flower and just changed to the new room with the 1000hps


Some wreckush daughters just transplanted from cloner to flower room.


Another shot of mom.


My future set up. Half soil and half hydro. I like to compare growth, flavor and yield. Later I may even try growing with 1000hps and 1000 mh. Now that I can seal my room I am planning on setting up some ac and co2 in the near future as the summer heats up. My room is a work in progress. I just got enough done to put the plants in sunday.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 16, 2008)

sweet dood!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headband (Apr 21, 2008)

looks


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow. Your ladies look fantastic. I can't wait to see the harvest. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 23, 2008)

Some new pics of my girl and runt. I transplanted the runt into fox farm ocean forest soil a week ago. It is still in veg but I will put it into flower this weekend. 




She is gaining weight everyday.


another view.


A little bud porn. Getting frosty with about 4 to 5 weeks to go.


My new room with 600hps and 1000hps, the girls love it. c02 and ac coming soon.


the runt starting to take off.


Another pic.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 24, 2008)

nice set up man...plants look happy!

good work


----------



## kasgrow (May 8, 2008)

I have been busy in the garden. I got my ac and co2 running and the garden is growing fast now. Here are some pics.
I took them a few days ago and I have had to raise the lights twice since then. 



Trainwreck is getting frosty and thickening up.


My ac outlet and light air inlet. I should have them seperated more but this works for now. My lights don't use the room air. Air is recirculated through the room with co2 kept around 1500 ppm.


----------



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

good ol trainwreck,havent seen that stuff around here since last year.i love that strain.lookin good bro.you got one heck of a green thumb =)


----------



## Killertea08 (May 16, 2008)

Rock on bro and thanks again for the co2 help Im going to be posting my grow op when I get my apartment. peace and love keep up the good work


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

whats goin on bro,wheres the pics of the trainwreck buds?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow amazing, excellent grow. How long can you keep your mother plants going with the 250 mh? do they eventually get too big?


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a picture of trainwreck kush just before chopping. It had a nice whiskey taste to it and a strong high. A very nice smoke.





Some bud porn of the runt flowering right now. I am looking forward to smoking her.


Another


The runt from a far. She is filling in and getting frosty.


Some bud porn of a masterkush that is starting to fill in.


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 12, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Wow amazing, excellent grow. How long can you keep your mother plants going with the 250 mh? do they eventually get too big?


 
I usually keep the mother for about 6 months and then start another from it and flower the mother. I have had a silver haze now for a few years now. I am flowering it right now but I just painted some white rhino pollen on some buds to seed her. I can usually keep around 10 or more moms under 250 mh. I keep them in 1 gal. containers and prune as needed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks amazing.


----------



## greenstuff (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks awesome man.... good grow


----------

